# Grooming Equipment



## colpa110

I was asked on another thread to share photo's and experiences of my various and not so insignificant grooming collection.

Most of what is pictured I use to different degrees as I have already binned all the totally useless stuff I have bought!!

What I really like / use all the time is:

Table and dryer - absolute must
Scissor set - really good quality bought at the outside
Clippers - Another must
Easidri towel - You can buy cheaper but not sure if as good.
Tick remover - Invaluable
Mikki matt break and Mikki matt splitter - wouldn't be without them
Brushes - I like the ball bin slicker and the Karli coarse comb
Shampoos and detanglers - I think this is just down to preference although IMO the Tropiclean products leave the coat with a more ringlet effect where as the Pethead ones leave a slightly more fuzzy/felty coat.
I also like the square shampoo bar from Dermacton for itchy skin - it's packed with with essential oils and smells great- I have a number of different products from them

Things I almost never use/ don't think are any good.

Tangle teazer - Not for my dogs anyway
Traffic light Nail clippers - totally hopeless - must buy some new ones

The rest of the stuff I use infrequently with mixed results but as I've stated before it really does depend on the type of you coat your dogs has to what products will work best for you.
Good luck with your grooming !!


----------



## DB1

Wow Colin, seriously impressive! think you should have a business selling grooming equipment, i've got the matt splitter but must invest in a matt breaker as well now - or i've seen a couple of de matt comb's that look similar so may try one, just ordered first lot of tropiclean d-matt, hoping it'll make a difference, was tempted to try 'the stuff' conditioner, maybe next time. I just trimmed Dudley's legs for the first time, miss his long haired look but hoping it will matt less.


----------



## mairi1

Aww you have not let us down Colin... GREAT JOB!!  

Seriously impressed... Makes my kit look quite pathetic !!! 

Now.... Are these the les Pooches brush over to the left?? They're pretty small eh? I've never tried the Matt splitter ... Looks quite complicated?? 

So.. My ever increasing Christmas list now consists of 

* an easidri towel
* a karlie coarse comb
* tropiclean dematting soln
* ball pin brush ( is it the roundish one at the front of the photo that you like? Is it a mikki one?) 

Oh and the blaster and clippers as a wee sticking filler 

Thanks so much for doing this... Great help 

xxx


----------



## colpa110

Hi Mairi, yes the Les pooches brushes are on the left...they do go through Teds coat nicely but the pins are a bit too close together to go through Bettys and tug on her terribly unless I brush her with something else first. They are quite small but It does mean they are good for getting in to hard to reach places....they are also double sided. I prefer the ball pin slicker to the ball pin brush....the pins are not strong enough on the brush . I do not see much difference in the green of red les pooches brushes except that the head on the green is a bit more flexible...but not worth the extra cost of having two.
The splitter is actually quite good you just hook the end of it through the matt and pull upwards so the blade cuts through it...it was only a couple of quid.

The cost of all this stuff does add up and i bought mine all over the last year and a bit since getting Betty. I am now trying to buy only quality items as it is more economical in the long run as you just end up replacing cheap rubbish !


----------



## wilfiboy

Mairi I've got the easidry towel but I've got a groomers one from PAH which I prefer and it was a lot cheaper.
What a lovely looking Afro comb you've got there Colin x


----------



## mairi1

Ok so I'll o for the Pin Ball slicker as opposed to brush and thank you Karen.. Will check out PAH for the easydry towel.. Glad I looked here again before I ordered 

And yes doesn't the Afro comb look fabulous... Colin only goes for the quality products... None of your cheap rubbish   

xxx


----------



## mairi1

Sorry Karen, read your post wrong 

I see you actually have both... Is this the one from PAH?

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/aquasorb-dog-towel-by-groomers-36529


----------



## wilfiboy

Yep that's the one x


----------



## colpa110

wilfiboy said:


> Mairi I've got the easidry towel but I've got a groomers one from PAH which I prefer and it was a lot cheaper.
> What a lovely looking Afro comb you've got there Colin x


It has a fine pedigree from very good bloodlines


----------



## Nanci

WOW!! That looks like a professional salon!!! Mine is pathetic in comparison!! Thank you so much Colin, that really helped me for future purchases!! I bit the bullet today and washed both of them and actually trimmed off Carleys whispy tips and around her eyes, Sami was like a wild bucking bronco, he finally settled down and I trimmed him a bit also, would have been MUCH easier with some of those great tools!!!


----------



## RuthMill

Fab Colin! Thank you!


----------



## mairi1

Well Colin, I've made my order... I also ordered this comb.. You reckon it looks any good??? Or another waste of money ... Thought it looked sturdy!! However, I shouldn't have ordered both it AND the Karlie comb I don't think. Will see how they compare though. 

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1369/oster-coarse-comb-

xxx


----------



## Nanci

What did you end up ordering for a brush Mairi? I just got my order of brush (looks really big compared to the one I have now!), and matt blaster (Safari) and a comb that looks like the Karli comb. Now to put them to the test!!


----------



## mairi1

Nanci I got the Mikki Pinball Slicker... Will let you know how I get on. Yes I'm sure the combs are all pretty similar... As long as they make the job in hand easier. 

Molly is heading for a groom very soon, she's so bedraggled looking at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## colpa110

mairi1 said:


> Well Colin, I've made my order... I also ordered this comb.. You reckon it looks any good??? Or another waste of money ... Thought it looked sturdy!! However, I shouldn't have ordered both it AND the Karlie comb I don't think. Will see how they compare though.
> 
> http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1369/oster-coarse-comb-
> 
> xxx


I'm sure coarse combs are all pretty similar...let me know what you think of it!


----------



## wilfiboy

I like the look of that one Mairi, I won't take photos of my stuff as most have rubber angles that have been chewed and all jumbled in a box x


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie

Wow Colin your collection is amazing ive just ordered the matt breaker and a slicker. 
Can I ask how often you bath your poo's?


----------



## mairi1

Hi Colin,

Well my tools arrived and I've set to work!! 

I think I actually prefer the Oster comb to the Karlie, a little sturdier and goes through the coat easier. The pins are slightly broader. It is quite heavy and obviously designed for bigger dogs but do like it.










Both combs are both a lot bigger than I imagined so not as ideal for legs etc but do like them. Do like the Mikki brush but combs all the way for me 

Debbie, I try and wash Molly every fortnight but she sometimes has other plans and warrants washing more often  

xxx


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie

I didn't want to be bathing too often.. I have just ordered some of the shampoo Colin recommended too Amazon have had a field day with me tonight lol. I went for the flea shampoo as I have too cats so want to be covered by all angles....


----------



## MillieDog

What a fab collection Colin, especially the afro comb 

I have a pin ball slicker, but can't really see that it brings any extra to Millie's grooming. Having said that, her slicker brush is getting a few bent pins and was thinking of replacing it. Th question is, do I stick to the same or try something different ?

Love the broad combs Mairi, none of mine are that wide, feel like I'm missing out now


----------



## Nanci

I have gotten my Safari brush and matt blaster and comb that looks exactly like the Karlie comb . . the brush is very large and hard for me to hold . . so not crazy about that, but I LOVE the comb, it works great with matts, and matt blaster is good too. SOOO I bit the bullett and ordered a Les Pooch green brush and a pair of sissors , curved blunt end 6.5 inches. I have heard lots of good reviews about the Les Pooch brush, hope it works well, my bank account is empty for poo products!!


----------



## Nanci

Julie . . the Karlie comb is fabulous!! This has worked much better than my brush to get deep to matts near the skin area without pulling so hard! They are cheap for the advantage I have seen!


----------



## colpa110

Debbie & Crunchie said:


> Wow Colin your collection is amazing ive just ordered the matt breaker and a slicker.
> Can I ask how often you bath your poo's?


Depends on the time of year...but at the moment one a week at the weekend. I know of people ( especially those with white dogs) who are bathing theirs everyday!


----------



## colpa110

I've had these products for a while but not really used them much until now.

They are actually really good, better that the Tropiclean demat in my opinion.

Just use sparing around the paws if you have tiled or wood en floors or your poo will be slipping about all over the place!!

http://www.groomers-online.com/section.php/603/1/coat-kits


----------



## Jedicrazy

colpa110 said:


> I've had these products for a while but not really used them much until now.
> 
> They are actually really good, better that the Tropiclean demat in my opinion.
> 
> Just use sparing around the paws if you have tiled or wood en floors or your poo will be slipping about all over the place!!
> 
> http://www.groomers-online.com/section.php/603/1/coat-kits


Colin, I've got the detangler spray and coat conditioning spray and I prefer this detangler over the Pet Head one (in the yellow spray bottle). I haven't tried the shampoos/conditioners yet? Which one works best on Betty's coat, the Evening Primrose or the Pink Detangle one? Do you really think they are better that Tropiclean? I haven't tried Tropiclean but liked the idea of it leaving Obi's coat in ringlets (when it grows back of course!), does this do the same?


----------



## colpa110

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, I've got the detangler spray and coat conditioning spray and I prefer this detangler over the Pet Head one (in the yellow spray bottle). I haven't tried the shampoos/conditioners yet? Which one works best on Betty's coat, the Evening Primrose or the Pink Detangle one? Do you really think they are better that Tropiclean? I haven't tried Tropiclean but liked the idea of it leaving Obi's coat in ringlets (when it grows back of course!), does this do the same?


Sorry should have enlarged the picture....It's the de-tangle spray I'm talking about. I just spray it all over once they are towel dried and leave it in.

It does give the coat an almost slippery ( siliconey ) feel and really helps with brushing and possible repelling of some of the dirt!

I'm still using Tropiclen and my preferred shampoo at the moment. I'm sure it will give Obi ringlets! It does on Betty's coat but makes no difference to Ted's only slightly wavy coat!


----------



## MillieDog

Nanci said:


> Julie . . the Karlie comb is fabulous!! This has worked much better than my brush to get deep to matts near the skin area without pulling so hard! They are cheap for the advantage I have seen!


I'll give it a go, sounds very promising. What does the matt blaster look like too. 

I'm wondering whether to go for one of the Les Pooche brushes as a replacement for the slicker brush.


----------



## JasperBlack

I absolutely love the tropiclean puppy shampoo! I originally bought pet head but jasper's skin was sensitive as a small pup and it didnt suit his skin. Luckily the tropiclean suited him! I can wash him and dry him and he looks gorgeous even without a brush afterwards and smells lovely, not too girly  I do tend to give him a good brush before hand though which seems to work. I might invest in some groomers detangling spray ready for when his coat gets more troublesome  I'm using the karli small animal slicker at the mo it seems to work well and tackles the small knots easily and doesn't tug at jasper too much, best thing I bought so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stela12

I have a question about the comb attachments for the clipper: are those in the picture made of plastic or stainless steal? I am planning to groom Stela myself after another sloppy ($60) haircut from the groomer. Her coat is very similar to Ted's so I am wondering if those combs would work on her. 
Thank you


----------



## janj

Thank you Colin I am really struggling at the moment Winnie is just starting to get mats and I'm not sure what to do ? will definitely invest in some new combs and brushes as I really want to keep her coat long , are you getting rid of the matts when wet ? any advise I would be most grateful !


----------



## colpa110

Stela12 said:


> I have a question about the comb attachments for the clipper: are those in the picture made of plastic or stainless steal? I am planning to groom Stela myself after another sloppy ($60) haircut from the groomer. Her coat is very similar to Ted's so I am wondering if those combs would work on her.
> Thank you


Attachments are plastic...they were pretty cheap and work well enough for home grooming.
Good luck with your grooming!!


----------



## colpa110

janj said:


> Thank you Colin I am really struggling at the moment Winnie is just starting to get mats and I'm not sure what to do ? will definitely invest in some new combs and brushes as I really want to keep her coat long , are you getting rid of the matts when wet ? any advise I would be most grateful !


Some people say they find it easier to detangle /de matt when wet but personally I find this MUCH harder with my two. It really does depend on your own dog and coat type.
Although I have quite a lot of stuff I have to say I do use it all in the ongoing war against matts.


----------



## Stela12

colpa110 said:


> Attachments are plastic...they were pretty cheap and work well enough for home grooming.
> Good luck with your grooming!!


Thank you Colin! I am very excited to start grooming Stela myself!


----------



## Stela12

I got the combs, but I think I ordered a wrong set. The sizes range from 1/16-inch-9/16-inch. What sizes are yours Colin and what do you use on your dogs?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Emily+Harry

Hi I am about to start grooming Rudi my self and trying to get as much info as possible - have ordered some wahl clippers and have combs etc - need a table next lol. But can I ask what the sudacrem is for? I have loads in the house for kids but if it is helpful for Rudi too ...  xxx


----------

